# Oldboy



## blue_cephalopod (Oct 26, 2004)

Has anyone seen this very violent Korean film thats in some cinemas now.

 Plot Outline: A recently paroled middle-aged man, who spent 15 years in prison without any explanation as to why he was jailed, seeks revenge on those who brought him down.

http://www.frightfest.co.uk/perl/search.pl?CO=FF101
http://film.guardian.co.uk/News_Story/Critic_Review/Guardian_Film_of_the_week/0,4267,1327302,00.html


----------



## nebsmith (May 26, 2010)

Yes I've seen this, it's one of my favourite movies. I did something I haven't done with any other movie. I watched it on DVD, watched the commentary straight after, then went back and watched the movie again,straight after the commentary. The commentary made me aware of things I hadn't even realised were going on and made the subsequent re-viewing even more interesting. The deliberately ambiguous ending was wonderful, you have to decide for yourself who "won".

*The plot outline above isn't quite right.*​A man is *kidnapped*, held for 15 years without explanation. He is released, given a mobile phone, meets a girl. The phone rings " you have one week to find out why you were kidnapped or the girl dies".


----------



## mr kite (Jun 11, 2010)

This is one brilliant film !
If you like this movie check out the other 2 films of this vengence trillogy 
Sympathy For Mr Vengence and Sympathy For Lady Vengence .
Mr S. Speilberg was after the rights to Oldboy but its all gone to the law suit stage and he`s changed his mind     
Imagine Spielberg doing the Insest scene  

No I Can`t either !


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jun 26, 2010)

I Own It  Incredible movie. Couldn't believe the ending the first time I saw it. I love "introducing" people to it and seeing their reaction at the end.


----------



## GrantG (Aug 7, 2010)

Another fan here. My favorite film trilogy ever.


----------



## No One (Aug 12, 2010)

Here, here - Oldboy is the best of Park Chan-wook (and therefore among the best there is, imo), but I simply love all of his work. I never had a favourite director until I saw Oldboy and his other films, which, to date, are as follows (not counting his early short features or the stuff he's done for the anthology Three Extremes):

Joint Security Area
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance
Oldboy
Lady Vengeance
I'm a Cyborg but that's Okay
Thirst

Regarding the violence in Oldboy though, Chan-wook never explicitly shows the worst of it. The suggestion alone is strong enough and arguably much more effective.

And I'm glad that the Western re-make fell through (at least, for the foreseeable future).


----------



## nebsmith (Aug 13, 2010)

A western remake? that could have been truly awful. Who do you think they had lined up as lead actor? It might have been fun seeing whoever it was eat an octopus, but that's probably one of the things that would be changed.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw *Oldboy* recently and it's a strange one. I had the odd sensation of watching a film I thought was really good, but that also made me extremely uncomfortable, more than a little sad and somewhat grubby. Though I must say, that fight scene in the corridor, when Oh Dae-Su fights all those gangsters, was quite breath-taking.


----------

